# So...when does the rain stop????



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

First big rain storm and these summer kids are not too happy. Won't even take the few steps to the covered area!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Well they would melt if the went out in the rain! LOL


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

One drop land on an ear and they race for the barn! LOL!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I had one that wandered outside when it just started to rain. She came busting back inside so fast you'd think something bit her. Adorable kids you have.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you! They are my babies. Hahaha! Amazing how fast they can move to avoid the raindrops.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Or to run for food. Ha Ha


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

For sure!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Your little tan colored kid looks like one I have  They are all very cute! My goats are weird, they will still go outside when its raining (but not pouring!).


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Are they ready for what's coming? The typhoon just hit here...headed your way.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol.cute kids : )


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

LOL! Goathiker,I sure hope we don't float off the hill. It's raining like crazy and the wind is getting with it. I can't imagine it worse tomorrow. I lock them up in the barn!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Adorable picture! Our goats are wimps too and race to the barn after the first raindrop hits...

^ Tell me about it...  we are over here in SW WA and it's been raining/windy for days. I am SO tired of it! It'[s supposed to clear on Thursday I think though. 

To make it all worse our goat barn was torn down about two weeks ago. So the bucks are in the horse trailer... 3 does are stuffed in the horse tack room... 2 does are under a pitiful tarp/canopy structure and the 4 young does are in the buck's barn. New barn get's put up tomorrow afternoon! I CAN't WAIT!! 

Happy Fall in the Pacific Northwest!!!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh Wow! Horrible timing for you! I'm thankful they are safe in the barn. Probably a lot of boredom! 
I hope this passes quickly for your barn raising.You and your goats will be very relieved to have a barn again,I'm sure. : )


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

CB,that is horrible timing for you! It is still blowing and raining here. I sure hope you have better weather for your barn raising. That s a building that will never be taken for granted!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh for heavens sake. Sorry about posting twice!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That happens to me all the time^ since our internet is so frustratingly slow! 

The rain is pouring and the wind is still blowing, but oh well. I'll be fine with that once the new barn is up later today!! YAY! It's going to take a couple weeks to get the inside all built and ready for them, but I figure we can put them in there somewhere for now!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

oh so cute..and how spoiled )


----------

